# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Свертка базы

## groozzz

Доброго времени суток!
Если не затруднит - не мог бы ктонть рассказать как можно подробнее о том, как выполнить свертку базы? 
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия 4.5"(проф) ну и УСНки тоже бы урезать не мешало бы...

Дело в том, что гугль выдает статьи для конкретных конфигураций(соответствен  о и обработки, выложенные для них не подходят), либо устаревшие статьи с битыми ссылками на обработки, либо статьи, где многое непонятно(например про выполнение переноса остатков)...

В общем если у кого-нибудь будет несколько свободных минут и желание помочь - заранее благодарю за инструкцию)

П.С. Забыл уточнить, нужно полноценно оставить данные за 2010 год, т.к. впереди ж годовая отчетность, если мне не изменяет память...

----------


## sfx09

я бы делал так:
1. качаем wrap.ert
2. делаем резервную копию базы.
3. запускаем wrap.ert
4. выбираем день, на который свернуть и корр. счет 00, пометить на удаление.
5. делаем резервную копию после действий.
6. удаляем помеченные на удаление (какие возможно естественно).
7. делаем резервную копию.
8. ТиИБД.
9. сверяем оборотно-сальдовые, даем бухам на проверку.

если все ок - радуемся, если не ок - имеем резервные копии и смотрим где-что косячит (ну это уже индивидуально).

----------


## AVS300

> 8. ТиИБД.


 тут не забудьте галочку "Упаковка таблиц" поставить

----------


## groozzz

> тут не забудьте галочку "Упаковка таблиц" поставить


Вроде как свернулась, но особо размер не уменьшился, даже наоборот увеличился на 1мб О_о 

Упаковку таблиц ставил, из какой-то инструкции вспомнил)

----------


## Maksy_G

зайди в конфигуратор и сделай администрирование-сохранить данные, затем закрой конфигуратор, удали из папки все *.dbf и *.cdx, заходишь опять в конфигуратор и делаешь администрирование-восстановить данные.
размер базы уменьшится.

----------


## gfulk

> зайди в конфигуратор и сделай администрирование-сохранить данные, затем закрой конфигуратор, удали из папки все *.dbf и *.cdx, заходишь опять в конфигуратор и делаешь администрирование-восстановить данные.
> размер базы уменьшится.


Поищите в этой ветке, пару месяцев назад я писал подробный мануал по свертке баз.

----------


## dobraleks

groozzz если еще актуально стучитесь в личку, думаю договоримся.

Свою базу обрезаю уже около 5 лет, ежегодно. База с 1 гига уменьшается до 200-300 метров. Обработкой wrap.ert не пользуюсь мутная она какая то, пользуюсь своей написанной. Свертка в 1 гиг базы занимает около 2-4 часов. Делаю правда для бухни для Украины, но думаю можно переделать и для бухни для росии.

----------


## AVS300

Кто-нибудь сворачивал ПУБ? Поделитесь опытом

----------


## gfulk

Бог миловал...

----------


## AVS300

есть идея сделать универсальный документ, в которм будет в шапке выбираться регистр, а табличная часть будет заполняться остатками по этому регистру. Реквизитов табличной части сделать заведомо больше чем ресурсов и измерений в регистрах, тип значения "неопределенный". 

(либо в каждый документ ввода остатков добавить возможность заполнения, например внешней обработкой, но возможно 1 универсальный документ будет сделать быстрее), 

бухгалтерский учет свернуть стандартно обработкой свертки

----------


## gfulk

>есть идея сделать универсальный документ, в которм будет в шапке выбираться регистр, а табличная часть будет заполняться остатками по этому регистру. Реквизитов табличной части сделать заведомо больше чем ресурсов и измерений в регистрах, тип значения "неопределенный".

Примерно так же я сворачиваю зряплату 7.7. Идеальное решение для переноса оборотов по з\п

----------


## Maksy_G

> Примерно так же я сворачиваю


Поделись обработочкой ;)

----------


## AVS300

> Примерно так же я сворачиваю зряплату 7.7


а как поступаешь с документами, которые в периодические реквизиты сохраняются? В зарплате таких каждый второй...

----------


## gfulk

История периодических реквизитов переходит в новую базу, признак изменения документом очищается в процессе тестирования и исправления ИБ :)

З.Ы. Обработкой поделиться не могу, к сожалению :( Держит данное некогда слово

----------

